# 40" or larger TV



## rachitrt23 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello Guys, I'm looking to purchase a TV within a budget of 60k.
I have zeroed in on Sony KDL 43W800C
 KDL-43W800C : W800C Series : BRAVIA? LED TV / LCD TV / HD TV / 4K TV : Sony India
Getting this model for 56k here. Your suggestions are welcome


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 25, 2015)

Your choice is very good.. I would also prefer Sony..

Though other big and similar option which I like -  
*goo.gl/iV0Tba

[h=1]LG 42LB6500 106.68 cm (42) Smart LED TV (Full HD) - this cost around 54k[/h]


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 26, 2015)

Have you had any experience with the Sony model i mentioned or that LG model? What should be my preference?


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 26, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Hello Guys, I'm looking to purchase a TV within a budget of 60k.
> I have zeroed in on Sony KDL 43W800C
> KDL-43W800C : W800C Series : BRAVIA? LED TV / LCD TV / HD TV / 4K TV : Sony India
> Getting this model for 56k here. Your suggestions are welcome



this particular model does not provide full hd 3d its 1920*540. so if 3d is important to you buy something else if not then its quite good


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 26, 2015)

3d is not necessary for me. Its just an additional feature. Barring that its the best right?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 26, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Have you had any experience with the Sony model i mentioned or that LG model? What should be my preference?



I have seen and used LG model, no doubt its good.. 

Just the point is Sony are lil expensive, also  Sony has better screen and its BRAVIA engine is worthy of mention. i have heard reviews and feedbacks from many. but havent used personally.. 

I think you can go with any of the two, it would be a great choice..


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 26, 2015)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> I have seen and used LG model, no doubt its good..
> 
> Just the point is Sony are lil expensive, also  Sony has better screen and its BRAVIA engine is worthy of mention. i have heard reviews and feedbacks from many. but havent used personally..
> 
> I think you can go with any of the two, it would be a great choice..


Okay. Thanks 
I'm leaning towards Sony as both models cost almost the same


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 27, 2015)

^^no prob.. Go for it man


----------



## masterkd (Oct 27, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Okay. Thanks
> I'm leaning towards Sony as both models cost almost the same



Please let us know your feedback after you get the TV. I am also planning to buy this TV.
Also I heard that the sound is not good and have some MURA effect.
But the picture quality is one of the best.
Also Android in this TV is not that good.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 27, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Please let us know your feedback after you get the TV. I am also planning to buy this TV.
> Also I heard that the sound is not good and have some MURA effect.
> But the picture quality is one of the best.
> Also Android in this TV is not that good.


Sure. I just want good picture quality. Rest is an added bonus.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 27, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Sure. I just want good picture quality. Rest is an added bonus.



Just went to a store and seen LG 43LG6300 and Sony 43W800C side by side. To me LG felt much better contrast but brightness is better is Sony. Moreover huge price difference in both the models. Sony one is going to cost 12K more. And LG is giving 2 years warranty and free gifts whereas Sony is giving none. Confused which one to go for.
Also LG one have noticeable input lag.
Any LG 43LF6300 or 42LF6500 user here. Need some feedback.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm getting Sony one for 56k. Haven't enquired about the Lg model
Also getting powerbank and 3d glasses with Sony


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 27, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Just went to a store and seen LG 43LG6300 and Sony 43W800C side by side. To me LG felt much better contrast but brightness is better is Sony. Moreover huge price difference in both the models. Sony one is going to cost 12K more. And LG is giving 2 years warranty and free gifts whereas Sony is giving none. Confused which one to go for.
> Also LG one have noticeable input lag.
> Any LG 43LF6300 or 42LF6500 user here. Need some feedback.



Comparison of US models. IDK if they do jhol with Indian models.
Sony W800C Review (KDL50W800C, KDL55W800C)
LG LF6300 Review (40LF6300, 43LF6300, 49LF6300, 55LF6300, 60LF6300, 65LF6300)

I am getting Samsung J6300


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 3, 2015)

I bought the Sony one for 60k..
Initial Impressions - 
1- Picture quality is nice. Better than my IdeaPad Y510's display except in sharpness (haven't fiddled much yet) 
2- Viewing angles and brightness are good too (again better than my lenovo)
3- HD+ content looks awesome and SD content is okay, better than I expected. 
4- Sound quality is okay but volume is pretty average.
Will be testing more. 
ps: wall mounting hides one set of ports so beware of that


----------

